# So this is what they call the golden years, waduyaknow.



## YeOldeOke (16/5/18)

Somehow, you've watched 5 generations cross the stage without the last bits falling off. Not that they haven't been falling off since - well - a while ago, but enough critical bits remain to carry you into them bloody golden years.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (16/5/18)

Some early-morning introspection @YeOldeOke ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (16/5/18)

My mum has always said, growing old aint for wimps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (16/5/18)

They said the worst about "ouderdom" is not the "oud", but the "dom". So very true.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/5/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Neal (17/5/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> Somehow, you've watched 5 generations cross the stage without the last bits falling off. Not that they haven't been falling off since - well - a while ago, but enough critical bits remain to carry you into them bloody golden years.



Right there with you mate, turn 60 today. Kin'ell, what happened?...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (17/5/18)

"OLD" IS WHEN.....
Your sweetie says, "Let's go upstairs and make love," and you answer, "Pick one, I can't do both!"

"OLD" IS WHEN.....
Your friends compliment you on your new alligator shoes and you're barefoot.

"OLD" IS WHEN.....
A sexy babe catches your fancy and your pacemaker opens the garage door.

"OLD" IS WHEN.....
Going bra-less pulls all the wrinkles out of your face.

"OLD" IS WHEN.....
You don't care where your spouse goes, just as long as you don't have to go along.

"OLD" IS WHEN.....
You are cautioned to slow down by the doctor instead of by the police.

"OLD" IS WHEN.....
"Getting a little action" means I don't need to take any fibre today.

"OLD" IS WHEN.....
"Getting lucky" means you find your car in the parking lot.

"OLD" IS WHEN.....
An "all-nighter" means not getting up to pee!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Carnival (17/5/18)

Thanks @Hooked needed a good laugh!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/5/18)

What @Hooked posted wasn't meant to be funny. It is a factual statement about.....oh hell I forgot what I wanted to say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (17/5/18)

Hooked said:


> "OLD" IS WHEN.....
> Your sweetie says, "Let's go upstairs and make love," and you answer, "Pick one, I can't do both!"
> 
> "OLD" IS WHEN.....
> ...



Old is when you and your biker buddies rock up at a pub and a sexy little thing catches your eye looking in your direction while whispering to her friends. You think, "Damn I still got it!" 

She walks over and says: 

Wait for it.. 

Wait for it...

Oom? Ry oom met die rooi bike?

Instant ego adjustment right there and then. Still hurts...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Thanks @Hooked needed a good laugh!


laugh now... it's coming for you too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Carnival (18/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> laugh now... it's coming for you too



Sad, but true LOL!


----------



## BumbleBee (18/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Sad, but true LOL!


Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (18/5/18)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (18/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional
> 
> View attachment 132306



Love that, you're quite right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/5/18)

I was going to ramble on about the clarity age brings, and other such deepities, in the OP but then i must have nodded off.

And I wasn't even drinking.

Sorry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Disagree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/18)

craigb said:


> View attachment 132308


that's ME !!!


----------

